# Load Balancing and adding more vents



## purehippo (2 d ago)

Hello everyone,


Looking for some help on modifying my existing system to put some air movement in my basement.

Currently have a 3 ton ac/ furnace system in the basement. I believe i have standard 9inch tall return duct? Then then two 3 inch tall rectangle duct runs in the shape of an H with the central unit in the center of the H. One long side of the H has the duct length of about 60ft the full lenth of the house. The other shorter leg of the H duct run is about 40ft run. 

How can i load balance these two trunk duct runs? The longer run always is hotter and blows stronger than the other side of the house on the shorter H leg.

Second part is can this system handle adding in say 2-3 vents off the trunk runs to blow into the basement?


----------



## purehippo (2 d ago)

I forgot to mention the 3 ton system only handles the main floor now that is 1200 square ft of space.


----------

